# Bug



## Schatten (19. Februar 2005)

Huhu, 

ich nutze BLASC seit einigen Tagen....in letzter Zeit bekomme ich aber nach dem Spielen folgende Errors wenn die DAten gesendet werden sollen:

Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0040226C in Modul 'Blasc.exe'. Schreiben von Adresse E88DBC10

Was kann ich machen ?

Gruss Schatten


----------



## Regnor (21. Februar 2005)

Schatten schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> ich nutze BLASC seit einigen Tagen....in letzter Zeit bekomme ich aber nach dem Spielen folgende Errors wenn die DAten gesendet werden sollen:
> 
> ...



Hallo, wir werden prüfen woher der Fehler kommt und ihn dann schnellstmöglich beheben.


----------

